# Mudrunner



## Banksjr1983 (6 mo ago)

Has anyone here attempted using the mudrunner with a corner applicator heads that are typically used with the compound tubes. Then put dry tape, roll and flush?


----------



## Mjaw (Nov 24, 2020)

Banksjr1983 said:


> Has anyone here attempted using the mudrunner with a corner applicator heads that are typically used with the compound tubes. Then put dry tape, roll and flush?


Used applicators heads on the Dewalt mudshot, worked fine.


----------



## themudmaster (5 mo ago)

Mjaw said:


> Used applicators heads on the Dewalt mudshot, worked fine.


 I baught one for my crew it worked good for my buddy john but i personally dont care for it.. i think its a personal preferance type of thing some guys love them while others like myself just wanna toss them in the dumpster lol


----------

